# My Review on the new MacBook Pros



## supanatral (Nov 12, 2008)

In the keynote address, Steve made the new MacBook pros seem like they are absolutely amazing and I wanted one so badly because apparently they are so much faster, etc. However well all know that they over exaggerate! I mean, after all Microsoft was able to make Vista sound amazing before it was released and we all know how that turned out.

Well, I'm still proud to say that I got my notebook just 5 hours ago and I got to say - WOW! My old macbook pro was a 2.2GHz 15" and I upgraded to a 15" 2.8 macbook pro with solid state, so it doesn't seem to much faster but compared, it really is! I now launch microsoft office in literally 1/4 of the time. Before I got rid of my old notebook, I rendered several videos and timed it so i had something to compare to. a 20 minute episode of family guy took me 12:14 and I shaved exactly 5:00 off the rendering time on my new notebook!

Overall- Simply amazing!


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 12, 2008)

How much?

--J.D.


----------



## supanatral (Nov 12, 2008)

No comment!  it may or may not have been $3500 after the CPU upgrade and solid state :S

I think the most amazing the about it all is that Steve wasn't lying or exaggerating when he was talking about this notebook!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 12, 2008)

Has Steve been known to lie or exaggerate in the past?  With what services, software, and/or hardware, exactly?

Besides MobileMe, obviously, but that was Steve's idea, not his program... as far as I know, Steve doesn't do any programming for Apple...


----------



## supanatral (Nov 12, 2008)

My old MacBook Pro was:
15", 2.2Ghz, 200GB hard drive, 2GB of ram and 128MB Video Card

My new MacBook Pro is:
15", 2.8GHz, 128GB Solid State hard drive, 4GB of ram and 256 & 512MB Video Card (using 512MB)

I was using VisualHub to render both before and after and comparing the times. Also, VisualHub automatically times how long it takes, so this is where my stats come from. The stats on my old laptop was rendered just after a fresh restart without any use.

Rendering Family Guy (30min show) - Before: 12:18      After: 7:18
Rendering Top Gear (60min HD show) -   Before: 53:15      After: 30:14


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2008)

Well - to compare it more fairly, you'd need to have the same amount of RAM on those. So compare it with 2 GB to 2 GB or 4 GB to 4 GB.
But anyway - enjoy the new Mac


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 13, 2008)

Jealous.

Though I am pretty happy with my upgrade from the Widdle Pismo.

--J.D.


----------



## supanatral (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! The only thing I see frusterating is the trackpad. Especially when your rotating a picture, you have to be careful not to push down on the trackpad and accidently push the button. I find I have to use my two index figures when I rotate it (or even better, just hit apple + R)  On the otherhand, I also see getting use to it as with anything else you get.

Giaguara - Thats true, there is a big speed difference when you have more ram. Also, that brings up a question: whats the ram limit on the 2.8GHz models? I think I read somewhere that it was 4GB however that wasn't with the 2.8GHz upgrade


----------



## SGilbert (Nov 13, 2008)

News reports that you CAN use 6gigs of RAM (4+2) but 4's are terribly expensive.  IMHO, stick with 4 (2+2)


----------

